# Native acess : installing NI library without redownloading them ?



## leon chevalier (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a bit disappointed by NI native access... As you may know after Kontakt 5.6.6 the "Add library" button is gone and you have to add your libraries through Native access.

Before:





Now :





The new button "Manage library" now open Native access. Ok then, let's locate my lib on my hard drive.

For non NI library there is a "Add library" button that allow you to locate the folder where the library is, work perfectly, thanks.

But for NI library you only have an "Install" button that fire a downloading of the lib... ?  And guess what ? I don't want to redownload them all 






So I did my research and the solution offered by NI is to uninstall your current konatkt, reinstall kontakt 5.6.6 to get the old "Locate" button, to add the libraries and at to reinstall the latest kontakt : https://support.native-instruments....re-Already-Installed-on-a-Separate-Hard-Drive

I'm a developer and to me, it's insane to ask your costumer to downgrade to use such a basic and useful feature. 

Anyway, I'm hoping that one of you have an easier workaround ?

Thanks,

Leon

[Edited to add more details]


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 11, 2017)

I couldn't agree with you more.

I have the new Symphonic Series Percussion library, and installed it on my main machine. However when I copy the library to my laptop for use when travelling, it tries to install/download it again.

The suggestion about downloading an older version doesn't work either, because SSP is one of those newer libraries that requires the latest version of Kontakt. The older version just crashes when try add it.

As far as I know they haven't even said oops, we'll fix this.


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 12, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> I have the new Symphonic Series Percussion library, and installed it on my main machine. However when I copy the library to my laptop for use when travelling, it tries to install/download it again.
> 
> ...


Let's hope they'll change this in the next version of native access.

Even from there side it's a hard choice to understand because those redownloads will cost them.

I hope it's a mistake due the wonderful German beers and not business strategy!


----------



## chrisphan (Apr 6, 2018)

Is there a new way to add library now? I have all of my libraries in an external hard drive and really hope that I don't have to download them again one by one.


----------



## bigrichpea (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisphan said:


> Is there a new way to add library now? I have all of my libraries in an external hard drive and really hope that I don't have to download them again one by one.



Are you on Mac on PC? I’ve managed it on a new Mac (but only because I upgraded from an old Mac with all NI libs installed) and there’s a couple of YouTube videos for PC.


----------



## chrisphan (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm on PC, and I haven't been able to find a guide that actually works. Is there a way to download an older version of Kontakt? It's really frustrating how they removed this Add library button


----------



## chrisphan (Apr 6, 2018)

Well, here's the workaround guys:


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 6, 2018)

This has been discussed in previous threads. In the video just linked by chrisphan, NI acknowledges the problem and promises to fix it. I don't know how long ago that was.


----------



## robgb (Apr 6, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> The suggestion about downloading an older version doesn't work either, because SSP is one of those newer libraries that requires the latest version of Kontakt. The older version just crashes when try add it.


That's weird, because when you add a library you aren't actually loading an instrument, just pointing to a file. The instrument might not load in an older version of Kontakt, but the library itself should.


----------



## chrisphan (Apr 6, 2018)

Granted, I don't know anything about software development, but why are strange decisions such as this made in the software world? The workaround works for me in this case so I'm not gonna complain, but isn't it better if they wait until something is ready to release it?


----------



## Quasar (Apr 6, 2018)

Native Access is evil, and needs to be resisted until it goes away.


----------



## bigrichpea (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisphan said:


> Well, here's the workaround guys:




There is another way, copying plist files provided you already had a Mac with the libraries installed.


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisphan said:


> Well, here's the workaround guys:



Thanks, it already has been posted in a similar thread, as they did this kb a few months ago : https://support.native-instruments....re-Already-Installed-on-a-Separate-Hard-Drive

But as a developer myself I can't understand why it's so long to release this particular update. Or even a small side program that just add a library to native access. Two days of work for a developer... 

... And it's now more than seven months... Unbelievable


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 7, 2018)

Quasar said:


> needs to be resisted until it goes away.



Won't happen.


----------



## peksi (Apr 16, 2018)

Stopped using Kontakt until NI resolves the problem.


----------



## John Judd (Apr 29, 2018)

I had decided to wait this one out and just deal with a ton of missing libraries rather than dig into downgrading Kontakt. In August 2017, I thought it would only be a couple of months. I just updated Native Access to the latest version (1.6) and Kontakt as well (5.8), thinking they surely would have fixed it. No dice. Unless I missed something.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 30, 2018)

John Judd said:


> I had decided to wait this one out and just deal with a ton of missing libraries rather than dig into downgrading Kontakt. In August 2017, I thought it would only be a couple of months. I just updated Native Access to the latest version (1.6) and Kontakt as well (5.8), thinking they surely would have fixed it. No dice. Unless I missed something.


Why did you suppose it would have been fixed by now?

Any company that would purposefully dismantle a perfectly running activation system that both worked seamlessly and respected end-users' privacy, and in its place impose a broken, dysfunctional & intrusive system that most wantonly betrayed the trust it used to merit cannot be counted on to do anything.

At some point, they will no doubt "fix" some of the headaches that this evil software has created. But it will be on their own timeline, on their own terms and under whatever conditions they perceive to be the most profitable for themselves, without regard to their long-term customer base. NI's actions have already stated loudly and clearly that they value greed over integrity.


----------



## jcrosby (May 3, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> Hi all,
> But for NI library you only have an "Install" button that fire a downloading of the lib... ?  And guess what ? I don't want to redownload them all  ..........
> 
> I'm a developer and to me, it's insane to ask your costumer to downgrade to use such a basic and useful feature.
> [Edited to add more details]



I had the fun time with this a couple weeks back. Moved a library to another disk to free up some space. Removed the library but can't add it back without downloading it. Not a chance... I've already had an SSD fail on me and no way in hell I'm putting more wear and tear on another one... NI has taken a turn for the worse AFAIC. These are the kinds of weird corporate decisions that seem to stick around despite being an absolutely f-ing terrible idea.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 3, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> I had the fun time with this a couple weeks back. Moved a library to another disk to free up some space. Removed the library but can't add it back without downloading it. Not a chance... I've already had an SSD fail on me and no way in hell I'm putting more wear and tear on another one... NI has taken a turn for the worse AFAIC. These are the kinds of weird corporate decisions that seem to stick around despite being an absolutely f-ing terrible idea.


I think the key is not to remove the library but point it in the direction of the new location. That is what I did when I changed drives a few month ago. It is still a big pain because I had to do each library separately.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there seriously not a way to just re add the Kontakt Factory Library to kontakt on a new computer? I have the factory library on an external hard drive but when I try to open the nki instrument files it doesn't work. I don't want to re download all the samples because I have projects that aren't finished that use these samples.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr. Ha said:


> Is there seriously not a way to just re add the Kontakt Factory Library to kontakt on a new computer? I have the factory library on an external hard drive but when I try to open the nki instrument files it doesn't work. I don't want to re download all the samples because I have projects that aren't finished that use these samples.


The solution offered by NI is to uninstall your current konatkt, reinstall kontakt 5.6.6 to get the old "Locate" button, to add the libraries and at to reinstall the latest kontakt : https://support.native-instruments....re-Already-Installed-on-a-Separate-Hard-Drive


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! Seems like a lot of work though. I guess I'll just re download the factory library if I have time and use other samples for the time being. If I re download kontakt, will the instruments in old projects not work properly or will it think it's the same file as the names will be the same?


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 12, 2018)

Mr. Ha said:


> Thanks for the reply! Seems like a lot of work though. I guess I'll just re download the factory library if I have time and use other samples for the time being. If I re download kontakt, will the instruments in old projects not work properly or will it think it's the same file as the names will be the same?


If you downgrade kontakt, add your lib, and re-upgrade kontakt, you will not have problem with your projects. (The kontakt dll will be changed twice but the last one will be the good one.)

If you decide to stay with the old kontakt version to keep the "Add Library" button all the libraries released after this old version will not work. (The kontakt player ones at least)


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 12, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Any company that would purposefully dismantle a perfectly running activation system that both worked seamlessly and respected end-users' privacy, and in its place impose a broken, dysfunctional & intrusive system...



Perfect summary. This is an all-time head scratcher, to put it kindly. I’m close to having to upgrade my main DAW machine and reconfiguring my whole slave network, which means moving all my libraries around 5 machines. This issue could make that simply undoable if I want to get any work done this *year.* What a fiasco!!! The old system worked easily and flawlessly - what on earth were they thinking?!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 12, 2018)

It was a "perfectly running activation system" until they weren't able to add new products to the catalog because the scheme didn't support letters, only numbers, and only first 4 numbers were product IDs - that means once 1000 products are released, no more serials could be issued, which means no new products... The whole system was gasping for a reboot.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It was a "perfectly running activation system" until they weren't able to add new products to the catalog because the scheme didn't support letters, only numbers, and only first 4 numbers were product IDs - that means once 1000 products are released, no more serials could be issued, which means no new products... The whole system was gasping for a reboot.



OK, fair enough, but the new system was the best solution they could come up with? Respectfully, not buying it for a second. These guys are bright minds, and this is a cluster that affects working professionals in a big way!


----------



## Quasar (Jul 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It was a "perfectly running activation system" until they weren't able to add new products to the catalog because the scheme didn't support letters, only numbers, and only first 4 numbers were product IDs - that means once 1000 products are released, no more serials could be issued, which means no new products... The whole system was gasping for a reboot.



And they couldn't have simply updated their license number formula without completely abandoning their policies and procedures regarding how libraries are activated?

It would be an understatement to say that this strains credibility...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 12, 2018)

Polls were done and offline users ended up being an extreme minority. So, not a huge loss profit-wise for NI, apparently.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Polls were done and offline users ended up being an extreme minority. So, not a huge loss profit-wise for NI, apparently.


Of course. It's perfectly okay to sell-out former customers and impose intrusive, draconian privacy-violating systems as long as it doesn't bother so many people that profits are not too adversely affected.

Who the fuck cares about the rights of minorities?


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Polls were done and offline users ended up being an extreme minority. So, not a huge loss profit-wise for NI, apparently.



Even so, forcing the majority to re-download dozens (if not hundreds) of large sample libraries just to move them around?! Or the “workaround” of temporarily downgrading then re-upgrading, etc.? That’s just not an option for anyone trying to work.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 12, 2018)

Mario, I am not offline.

I just have some libraries in my hd that I want to re listen to add to my template (didn’t installed them when I build my new system). 

So I have to re download then? I have them there in my hd! There should be a “locate” or something in native access


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 12, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Even so, forcing the majority to re-download dozens (if not hundreds) of large sample libraries just to move them around?! Or the “workaround” of temporarily downgrading then re-upgrading, etc.? That’s just not an option for anyone trying to work.



I can attest to this, had this exact scenario last night. It is a HUGE productivity killer. NI needs to go back to the way it previously worked.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 12, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Who the fuck cares about the rights of minorities?



In a profit-driven world? You can answer that for yourself...



Pablocrespo said:


> Mario, I am not offline.
> 
> I just have some libraries in my hd that I want to re listen to add to my template (didn’t installed them when I build my new system).
> 
> So I have to re download then? I have them there in my hd! There should be a “locate” or something in native access




You don't have to redownload. Just download the 5.6.6 version from NI's website and downgrade temporarily. *PROTIP: *After you downgrade, *copy the Kontakt 5.exe somewhere else and rename it! *This executable can be *copied to other systems and used to add libraries on other systems as well.* There is no need to redownload on every system you have.

All it takes you is one downgrade of the system, then upgrading back to the latest version - you do this exactly once. You can re-add libraries on your other computers by copying Kontakt 5.6.6's executable on those other machines.


And for the record, I do agree that this workaround shouldn't be there. Eventually it won't be necessary, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> In a profit-driven world? You can answer that for yourself...



LOL yes I can. 

If profit is more important than people, if greed is more important than justice, if the value of money becomes God, transcending any and all other notions of right vs. wrong, then it really just becomes a question for each individual: Is such evil to be embraced and accepted? Or is it to be resisted?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 12, 2018)

Just a note to PC users with the libraries on an external drive. You may want to give a permanent drive letter to your drive before doing this. Windows is known to reassign drive letters if your drive gets unplugged - this is probably more for laptop users. Kontakt looks for the letter and the file name and if the letter changes, nothing will work. 

Also, plug any named drives in first, unless you name them something like Z.


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 12, 2018)

Quasar said:


> If profit is more important than people...



Large businesses are driven by investors, and investors care about one thing and one thing only: maximizing profit. They don't care how many of that business' customers are spurned or pushed to the wayside in the quest for profit... which is usually the complete opposite of how small businesses operate. Investors look only at the numbers, and big businesses must answer to their investors before answering to their customers.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 12, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> Large businesses are driven by investors, and investors care about one thing and one thing only: maximizing profit. They don't care how many of that business' customers are spurned or pushed to the wayside in the quest for profit... which is usually the complete opposite of how small businesses operate. Investors look only at the numbers, and big businesses must answer to their investors before answering to their customers.




Which is why most of my favorite developers are small: Fluffy Audio, Indiginus, Pettinhouse, etc. But unfortunately, the engines that run them mostly are by companies that are not.


----------



## chrisphan (Jul 12, 2018)

The funny thing is the way I have to add each library one by one in Kontakt 5.6 was never even my favorite. But they managed to make it even worse and 5.6 becomes the good way to do it now...


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 12, 2018)

chrisphan said:


> The funny thing is the way I have to add each library one by one in Kontakt 5.6 was never even my favorite. But they managed to make it even worse and 5.6 becomes the good way to do it now...


Very true, and I never understood why they did not put a "scan folder" button instead of having to add the lib one by one  
but now that doesn't matter anymore


----------



## Quasar (Jul 13, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> Large businesses are driven by investors, and investors care about one thing and one thing only: maximizing profit. They don't care how many of that business' customers are spurned or pushed to the wayside in the quest for profit... which is usually the complete opposite of how small businesses operate. Investors look only at the numbers, and big businesses must answer to their investors before answering to their customers.


Yes, this is factually true about how large, corporatized business who pay dividends to stockholders operate. Of course, what one thinks of this model, whether it's a good thing or a bad thing; what role in society it should play or whether or not it should play any role at all is politically charged, and a matter for another kind of discussion...

...Suffice to say that I am one of the customers who has been spurned and pushed to the wayside, and consequently continue to have an attitude toward NI that one might expect one to reasonably have under such circumstances...


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jul 15, 2018)

If I download the factory library again, will the tracks open fine in old projects that use factory library samples (mostly orchestral percussion and some choir)? I would put the new samples at the same location on my external hard drive as the old one was which I will delete before downloading it again.


I do understand that there is a workaround but I won’t do it because I’m working on a project right now. I’ll just re download it but as a customer this makes me angry... I have really slow WiFi so I avoid downloading large files as much as possible but I guess I’ll just have to do it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes you should be fine.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 15, 2018)

Just want to second that NI are out of their heads as far as this goes... To redownload an entire library is silly for a number of reasons. To temporarily overwrite a previous version with a year old one; (simply to relocate a pre-existing file); is flat out bizarre...

I thought Apple would take home the prize of 'developer that lost their mind' for 2018, but NI has it by a long shot AFAIC...
Whoever rubber-stamped this as a sensible solution needs to be permanently reassigned to the mail room; and stat.

N.I... DUDES...
Take an extra month; TAKE THREE.
Just think it through before making it painfully obvious how out of touch decision making has gotten... 
This ain't doing you guys any favors...


----------



## HiEnergy (Jul 15, 2018)

I haven't bought anything new for Kontakt for almost a year now exactly because of this sh1t.
Still on Kontakt 5.6.6, still mainly offline, works for me so far, won't touch it until it (or my computer) dies.


----------



## stacever (Jul 17, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It was a "perfectly running activation system" until they weren't able to add new products to the catalog because the scheme didn't support letters, only numbers, and only first 4 numbers were product IDs - that means once 1000 products are released, no more serials could be issued, which means no new products... The whole system was gasping for a reboot.



Maybe it is worth stopping making new products when it is already 1000


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, that's not possible because 3rd party products are counted in that number. That is, anything that's running on Kontakt Player - and there's lots of that stuff around.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2021)

necro alert

what's the solution in 2021 for copying registered and installed Kontakt libraries between two windows 10 PCs?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 5, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> necro alert
> 
> what's the solution in 2021 for copying registered and installed Kontakt libraries between two windows 10 PCs?



Copy files to other PC, then locate the corresponding folders for each library in the Native Access app


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2021)

Giscard Rasquin said:


> Copy files to other PC, then locate the corresponding folders for each library in the Native Access app


i was struggling (and still am) with my Chris Hein Solo String libraries, they will not install via Native Access..

My other libraries (so far), no issue.

thanks for the response.

update: solved

i had the Hein libraries in a COMPLETE folder, i pulled them out individually and Native Access installed them.


----------

